# Tournevis Torx pour Mac +



## Superparati (24 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour 

Je suis à la recherche d'un bon tournevis assez long  pour attendre les deux vis sous la poignée du Macintosh + (c'est valable également pour le 128k, 512Ko, Mac +, SE & SE/FDHD, SE/30, classic & Classic Color, classic II & Classic Color II )

Le mien bien d'une bonne longueur n'est pas assez long pour atteindre ces deux vises ! 

Merci


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2010)

tu devrais trouver ton bonheur la : http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230345168687  marche aussi pour démonter les processeurs de PowerMac G5 non dual core


----------



## Invité (25 Janvier 2010)

Pour mon Classic II, j'utilise un tournevis de base de Brico Dépot.
Il ne fait que 15cm de long, mais la poignée est fine, moins de 2cm de diamètre et elle rentre entièrement dans les trous.
Ne dépasse que 2cm à peu près, mais ça suffit.


----------



## Superparati (25 Janvier 2010)

La solution sur ebay est la plus simple mais la plus couteuse !

Je vais attendre un peu, voir s'il n'y a pas d'autre alternative, comme à brico 

Affaire à suivre !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2010)

Sinon, un tournevis plat à lame longue, une meule pour le mettre à la bonne largeur (les deux vis du bas, accessibles permettent d'ajuster ça au poil), ça peut aussi venir à bout de ces vis, c'est comme ça que j'avais ouvert mon SE30, il y a une quinzaine d'années !


----------



## melaure (27 Janvier 2010)

macinside a dit:


> tu devrais trouver ton bonheur la : http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230345168687  marche aussi pour démonter les processeurs de PowerMac G5 non dual core



Oula fort cher, je viens justement d'en acheter un sur eBay à un gars en Alsace. 1 euros plus le port


----------



## Superparati (27 Janvier 2010)

Quel mot clé as-tu utilisé, melaure ?

je veux voir si j'ai des signatures dans la coque du Mac +  !!!


----------



## melaure (27 Janvier 2010)

ça s'appelait clé de serrage Mac ... Mais il en a plus apparemment. Son pseudo est bildsthierry2006.


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Oula fort cher, je viens justement d'en acheter un sur eBay à un gars en Alsace. 1 euros plus le port



il vient d'en remettre un : http://cgi.ebay.fr/cle-de-serrage-l...ApplePeriph?hash=item1e5ab91d53#ht_500wt_1075


----------



## Superparati (17 Mars 2010)

J'arrive trop tard  rrrrr

ceci étant, en utilisant le mot clé "clé de serrage Mac" sur eBay, il y a de quoi se faire plaisir !

Merci Melaure (un peu tard ^^)


----------



## Superparati (22 Mars 2010)

J'ai reçu aujourd'hui l'outil !! 

Outil original, spécialement conçu pour démonter les Mac d'un block du 128k au SE/30 inclus.

J'ai pu ouvrir mon petit Mac +. 
C'est avec beaucoup de plaisir que je partage avec vous l'intérieur du Mac de 1986


----------

